

Please join our BH SEO group in Los Angeles - cdnpal
http://www.meetup.com/People-against-Google-Penguin-and-Internet-Monopolization/

======
paulhauggis
This meetup looks like it is just a promotional tool for this guys "black hat
SEO" software.

